# Virtual PC + no-ip + ts3



## Sinisther (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi!

I'm totally newbie with FreeBSD, and I have a problem. Mainly I want to start a Team Speak 3 server. What I have done:

 installed and configured ts3.server
 created account on no-ip
 installed no-ip package and configured
 configured router (I have TPlink)
Issue - still not working.  I mean when I'm connecting to 192.168.1.xx it's working but not anymore on my host. When my friend pinged from another PC the host responded. Do I have something else to do?


----------



## Sinisther (Sep 1, 2013)

I checked with my friends. The problem lay in the Vi*rt*ual PC or freebsd FreeBSD (*I* think). When I host ts3 server from XP it's working, from VPC not. Strange thing is that when *I* hosted ts3 server from XP *I* had hosted the server on my VPC, and a friend connected to the server hosted from VPC. Clues?


----------

